

Show HN: Create your own Google Helpouts for any niche - Startups_in
http://collaborg.com

======
Startups_in
Don't fret that Google Helpouts is shutting down. Collaborg.com lets you
create your own niche Google Helpouts like platform to discover & share
expertise or services, easily and efficiently. It is cloud based, economical
and hassle free. [http://collaborg.com](http://collaborg.com)

